# Asking for a friend is this trt dose too low



## Gatrie (Nov 25, 2020)

2 friends of mine are getting on trt one started 2 weeks ago or so and the other is starting next week. The one who is starting next week wanted the benefits the other guy was talking about (even though I think it is placebo this early on) and since I'm pretty close to so he was telling me that he is starting at 100 iu a week and the doctor was talking about cycling. He also said they were a well respected trt person. I don't know enough to disagree but it seems low to me. His test level was at 380 from his blood work and she said she wanted it at 800 which sounded good. I heard rule of thumb was dose x5 so is she just testing 100 out on him to see if he needs more later or what? Also why would she recommend cycling for him if he is only taking 100 a week? He is 40 and told her he is done with kids and doesn't care if he is on it for life.


----------



## Jin (Nov 25, 2020)

Gatrie said:


> 2 friends of mine are getting on trt one started 2 weeks ago or so and the other is starting next week. The one who is starting next week wanted the benefits the other guy was talking about (even though I think it is placebo this early on) and since I'm pretty close to so he was telling me that he is starting at 100 iu a week and the doctor was talking about cycling. He also said they were a well respected trt person. I don't know enough to disagree but it seems low to me. His test level was at 380 from his blood work and she said she wanted it at 800 which sounded good. I heard rule of thumb was dose x5 so is she just testing 100 out on him to see if he needs more later or what? Also why would she recommend cycling for him if he is only taking 100 a week? He is 40 and told her he is done with kids and doesn't care if he is on it for life.



If these guys care about their own well being then they should sign up here and educate themselves IMO. 

Bloodwork will determine which dose is appropriate. Typical trt doses are 100-200mg per week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 25, 2020)

Nothing seemed fishy from the dr that I can see


----------



## creekrat (Nov 25, 2020)

At 2 weeks it is possible to start feeling the effects of trt but they won’t level off until about the 4-6 week mark. As stated above, get them to join up and of course have them do an intro thread. There are a couple of Drs on the board and a plethora of knowledge from the guys here.


----------

